# Submersed sporangia



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Has anyone here ever had their submerged mosses go into the sporophyte stage? As in with visible sporangia?

I had my mini moss (a _Vesicularia_ species) do this some months ago.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

No one?


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

I moved cross-country last summer and had all of my aquarium plants in a cooler for the duration of the trip. A rock covered with Singapore moss (_Vesicularia dubyana_) began sending up sporangia during the trip and continued to do so for a few months after that (well after it was put back into submersed conditions). It was pretty cool; wish I had a better camera so I could've taken some pictures.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Interesting. Do you have high light, high CO2 that emulates the effect of being emmerse? I ve seen HC growing like it was emmerse - judging from the size of its leaves, in such tanks. I havent found any info online about such instances tho. Can you tell us more about your tank mrbelvedere138?


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

No, tank was relatively low light, only Excel, around 1/2 EI.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> Has anyone here ever had their submerged mosses go into the sporophyte stage? As in with visible sporangia?
> 
> I had my mini moss (a _Vesicularia_ species) do this some months ago.


happens to me with a few mosses, its quite common...

Now if this happens to your java moss, thats a big deal!

-Andrew


----------

